# How do I link a 5490 Rx to a 2000 10 Freq TX



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a Bachmann engine that had a battery installation with 5490 and Aristo aux board.  It didn't come with at TX but I have a 2000 10 Freq TX. The problem is I cannot get the 5490 to link to a 2000 10 Freq TX.  

I held the Freq button until Freq. 1 flashes but when I press the resync button on the 5490 pigtail that led never lights.  I've check the gel cells and they are fully charged. I've also tried different channels by using the  Ch-R/Ch-L.  How long does it take for the RX to link to the TX?  

I've asked a couple people in the club that are familiar with TE (but not the 5490) to no avail. I've also look at George Schreyer's page on the 5490 but it does not address linking to the 10 Freq TX. 

I'm at a loss so I thought I'd ask the experts for their suggestions.

Herb


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Herb, 
Try these four links.

aristocraft.com/techinfo/manuals%20pdf/5400nboardte_old.pdf

aristocraft.com/techinfo/5490.html

aristocraft.com/techinfo/pdf/55491%20instructions_5.PDF

aristocraft.com/techinfo/link.html

Contact info for Navin at Aristo is at the bottom of the last link.   You may want to wait a couple of days for him to recover from ECLSTS.

Hope this helps.  Sorry I wasn't able to help more the other night.

JimC.

















973-351-9800


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

use frequency 1 on the transmitter and follow instuctions on linking the trackside 5470 TE link for it http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/pdf/55470_instructions.pdf


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If memory serves me correct it links like the newer one does you have to have power going to the 5490...press the pigtailed code set switch untill it stays completely lit...which is should....THEN press the button number 3.... (the one I have, has buttons 1,2,3,4,5,6..again if memory serves me well)...as you are pressing the button on the handheld....when it links...the code set pigtail light will start to flash in unison when the button on the handheld is pressed..I had a couple of these when I first got into this hobby. 

That is how I used to link them...if it will not link this way maybe something is wrong with the 5490. 

Linking is the same as the Trackside. 


Bubba


----------

